# El Dia de los Muertos - SoCalifornia



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Too bad there's nothing like that going on in DFW Texas.. you guys are so lucky


----------



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, I know...

Los Angeles: The center of the entertainment industry.


----------

